# hey all



## dj_illusions (Sep 26, 2004)

heya..

it appears as though i am back, from where ever the hell i whent... i just seemed to disappear for a while. have had a lot going on and not much time to jump on the net and read posts... and i started 2 miss it, now that all the hectice stuff is over and so IM BACK!!

most of you would know me.... but meh ive been around for a while, if you forgot i used 2 be cruiser then changed cuz something whent wrong...

so hey again, ill be posting again and promise not to vanish into fat dark air again!


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome back - I thought that the whole issue of not having a Victorian team in the finals might just have driven you over the edge. Not to mention Judd picking up the Charlie and Sampi walking away with mark of the year!


----------



## Amy (Sep 26, 2004)

hey welcome back


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 26, 2004)

haha nice work mayhem... it pushed the anexiety just that little bit further... it finally happend... 2 interstate teams, well i never!
however was a great game. i was actually on a flight from cairns however they had it on the radio during the flight and i can assure you there was alott of yelling and screaming on the flight ahhaha.... seemed as though brissie just gave up though towards the end. 

but im sure we victorians will get over our bruised football ego's only to rise to victory next year.. hold on, what the hell do i care, i go for brisbane! hahaha

and amy.. what a great name! my girlfriend is called amy (we just whent 2 cairns, now it all fits 2gether mayhem lol). will probably be married soon, only been together for like 3years!


----------



## Amy (Sep 26, 2004)

aww congrats on being together for so long!! let me know when the wedding is so i can send you a virtual card! haha


----------



## zac850 (Sep 26, 2004)

dj_illusions said:


> and amy.. what a great name! my girlfriend is called amy (we just whent 2 cairns, now it all fits 2gether mayhem lol). will probably be married soon, only been together for like 3years!



Congratulations. 

Everyone on this forum is getting married, first dvsDave, now you...

Anyway, welcome back, and don't leave us again!


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 26, 2004)

Well done on the relationship front - hope it all goes well. 

Expect Brown to get given a few extra weeks off, courtesy of the tribunal. He threw a gouple of good lefts that connected with his opponents head. Lynch might also go but as it is his last year I doubt that the umpires will care enough to file the report.


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for your.. welcoming words!
if i think that i might disappear i will be sure to let everyone know... was good to come back and see that not too much had changed and the dvsdave is still doin a great job here!

well that is one forum up to date, now its over to thegolfforum.com.au lol


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 26, 2004)

mayhem:

yeah your right... i think brisbane knew it wasnt gonna happen this year, they are a relativly 'old' team now, seem to have alot more older players than most teams, they need to rebuild up a strong young force and get a move on again. 

now sure if you guys saw it over there in WA but the fight between cairns and port douglas was a ripper! right after then anthem... was in cairns and then port douglas and they all seemed to have rather vocal views on the outcome of the 'tiff' as they refer to it ahhahahaha


----------

